# Configurare Fluxbox

## Cazzantonio

Sono passato recentemente a fluxbox, che devo dire mi è piaciuto abbastanza

Volevo sapere se c'è qualcuno che lo utilizza da tempo e ha voglia di condividere parte della sua esperienza (configurazioni carine, consigli vari) su come configurare in maniera carina il tutto  :Very Happy: 

Thanks

P.S.

Magari è un poco ot? dite che è meglio se lo scrivo nel topic?

----------

## xlyz

inizierei da un bel

```
man fluxbox
```

tra l'altro e' scritto molto bene

----------

## koma

emerge fluxconf

----------

## Cazzantonio

E' già un buon punto di partenza, ma non esattamente quello che stavo pensando...

Mi bastavano cose generiche tipo: gurda qua ci sono dei temi carini... oppure: ho scovato questa applicazione che ti fa un sacco di roba ganza...

o anche: sai si possono fare queste cose ganzissime, leggi questo link...

etc... etc...

Ovvero cose che si imparano con l'utilizzo e non con i man

Comunque grazie lo stesso

----------

## xlyz

per configurare: fluxconf se vuoi una gui, se no a manina

temi ne trovi a bizzeffe

incomincerei da fluxbox.org o da freshmeat.net

okkio che se usi la 0.9.x i vecchi temi non fungono (cambiata la sintassi del file di configurazione)

----------

## koma

[ot]

sapete tra quanto sforneranno la 1.0?

[ot]

*  x11-themes/fluxbox-styles-fluxmod [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 20040502

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,943 kB

      Homepage:    http://fluxmod.dk

      Description: A collection of FluxBox themes from FluxMod

Questo è interessante no?

Per quanto rigurada i temi prima di domandare la ormai lettissima domanda "perchè i colori sembrano tutti bianchi?" Controlla dei vari topic precedenti è tutto spiuegato  :Wink: 

Poi ti suggerisco di uesare le wm applets

```
emerge -s wm |grep "*"
```

----------

## Cazzantonio

grazie 1000

Non sapevo che sotto fluxbox si potessero usare gli applet di wm...

----------

## shev

Da utente affezionato di fluxbox posso solo consigliarti di fare una ricerca sul forum con la parola "fluxbox", troverai davvero una marea di materiale (anche limitandoti al solo forum italiano) con consigli, spiegazioni e così via. Se poi non trovi qualcosa o non t'è chiaro qualche passaggio chiedi pure. Troverai consigli su idesk (per le icone sul desktop), slit e gkrellm (per monitorare il sistema), rox (filemanager) etc etc etc

----------

## wildancer

Ragazzi a proposito... Ho visto su vari screenshot che c'è gente che sullo sfondo del desktop ha la riga di comando... Come si fà? cos'è???

----------

## Cerberos86

root-tail...

L'ho provato un po' ma avevo casini con permessi e display.....l'ho lasciato perder.

Piuttosta trovo una gran figata fbpager e torsmo al posto di gkrellm...

Anche le icone nel menu non sono male, se solo Xorg non fosse bacato e non riesco a salvare file XPM   :Twisted Evil: 

Riguardo gli applets:

NON RIESCO AD INSTALLARE I TEMI KDE ! (volevo provare Baghira....)

Consiglio anche gtk-qt-theme per uniformare i temi di applicazioni GTK e QT...  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Penso che intenda la shell trasparente. Se e' questo scarica aterm o eterm che permettono di fare questa cosa

----------

## Cerberos86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Penso che intenda la shell trasparente. Se e' questo scarica aterm o eterm che permettono di fare questa cosa

 

.... quoto ?   :Laughing:   !!!

----------

## wildancer

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Penso che intenda la shell trasparente. Se e' questo scarica aterm o eterm che permettono di fare questa cosa 
> 
> .... quoto ?    !!!

 

No   :Razz:   Intendo proprio una cosa simile a root-tail, ma che permetta l'interazione... la shell in root window!

(Emerge root-shell? ;P)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

MIca capito quello che intendi

----------

## Cerberos86

da quello che ho capito vorrebbe una shell stampata sullo sfondo del desktop su cui interegire.... un Eterm privato di barre, menu e finestre e spiaccicato sul fondo....no?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> da quello che ho capito vorrebbe una shell stampata sullo sfondo del desktop su cui interegire.... un Eterm privato di barre, menu e finestre e spiaccicato sul fondo....no? 

 

Ma allora e' quello che gli abbiamo gia' detto, no? non capisco

----------

## Cerberos86

root-tail presenta solo i messaggi di log di un determinato file, non si possono lanciare comandi.... (sempre secondo my 2 eurocents)

----------

## Cerberos86

Forse usando rxvt e lanciandolo impostare come id quello della X root window (non chiedermi come si fa, non lo so !   :Laughing: )

----------

## lavish

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> okkio che se usi la 0.9.x i vecchi temi non fungono (cambiata la sintassi del file di configurazione)

 

Falso... i temi vecchi funzionano benissimo con le versioni di fluxbox >= 0.9.10. 

Per quanto riguarda i temi se non vuoi provare i miei   :Twisted Evil:  il sito, anzi IL SITO e' http://www.ikaro.dk/ , non c'e' altro credimi  :Wink:    Cmq nel portage c'e' un pacchetto fluxbox-styles-fluxmod che contiene gran parte dei temi presenti sul sito ( ikaro.dk e' anche fluxmod.dk ). Per scrivere i temi c'e' un altro ottimo pacchetto nel portage fluxbox-syntax che e' un plug-in di vim.

Riguardo a root-tail te lo consiglio veramente worka proprio bene... altro tip: come system monitor torsmo e' fantastico.

http://www.deviantart.com/view/12932601/  ==> dimmi se c'e' qualcosa di "stimolante" in questo screenshot  :Razz: 

Altra cosa... ti sconsiglio fortemente fluxconf. L'ho provato una volta e mi ha creato dei problemi con i nomi dei workspaces e con altri settaggi creati in precedenza. Il modo migliore e' quello di cambiare i files di configurazione a mano, tanto sono davvero semplicissimi da editare.

Ah dimenticavo... fbpager e' un... pager ( lol ) per fluxbox.. lo trovi in alto a destra nel mio screenshot.

Fammi sapere che in caso ti posto i files di configurazione

CYA  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Forse usando rxvt e lanciandolo impostare come id quello della X root window (non chiedermi come si fa, non lo so !  )

 

l metodo sporco e' quello di mettere un aterm con delle configurazioni simili a:

```
aterm*transparent:true

aterm*shading:100

aterm*background:Black 

aterm*foreground:White

aterm*font: -*-terminus-medium-*-normal-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-*

aterm*boldFont: -*-terminus-bold-*-normal-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-*

aterm*scrollBar:false

aterm*scrollBar_right:true

aterm*transpscrollbar:true

aterm*saveLines:512

aterm*loginShell: true 

aterm*title: Terminal

aterm*iconName: Terminal

aterm*geometry:63x10

```

In ogni workspaces ... altrimenti non credo che si possa fare

----------

## Cerberos86

 *lavish wrote:*   

> http://www.deviantart.com/view/12932601/  ==> dimmi se c'e' qualcosa di "stimolante" in questo screenshot 

 

Penso sia proprio questo il tipo di shell che intendeva wildancer...tu hai risolto con atem no?

----------

## lavish

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Penso sia proprio questo il tipo di shell che intendeva wildancer...tu hai risolto con atem no?

 

Quello che vedi in alto a sinistra e' root-tail, gli altri sono 3 terminali (aterm) senza bordi e totalmente trasparenti, tutto qua  :Wink: 

----------

## Cerberos86

understood...   :Wink: 

Adesso provo a vedere se è possibile fare la stessa cosa con eterm... (così, x sport!)

Piuttosto qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano con QUESTO ???

Thanks

----------

## lavish

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Piuttosto qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano con QUESTO ???
> 
> Thanks

 

Dai non andiamo cosi' spregiudicatamente fuori dal seminato  :Razz:  Se qualcuno sa come aiutarti scrivera' in quel post... ho stai auentando i links al topic per metterlo ad un rank migliore su google?   :Laughing: 

Riguardo Eterm, certo che si puo' fare. Pero' Eterm e' + pesante di aterm e non comporta nessun vantaggio a livello pratico...

----------

## oRDeX

Scusate ma fbpager cosa è e cosa fa di preciso?

----------

## lavish

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Scusate ma fbpager cosa è e cosa fa di preciso?

 

E' quella cosa in alto a destra sul mio screenshot. Praticamente ti permette di vedere in piccolo il contenuto dei vari workspaces e di spostare da li' direttamente le finestre. E' comunque un programma molto semplice.. non fa la preview, ma mostra solo i bordi. A volte risulta comodo

----------

## Cerberos86

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dai non andiamo cosi' spregiudicatamente fuori dal seminato  Se qualcuno sa come aiutarti scrivera' in quel post... ho stai auentando i links al topic per metterlo ad un rank migliore su google?  
> 
> 

 

Dato che io uso ESCLUSIVAMENTE fluxbox, installare i temi di kde mi serve per completare la "configurazione di fluxbox" e l'aspetto delle finestre, come da titolo del post....  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lavish

@Cerberos86: pm

----------

## Cerberos86

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Scusate ma fbpager cosa è e cosa fa di preciso?

 

E' come ti ha spiegato lavish, una sorta di "mappa" dei desktop e le finestre che hai aperto... magari serve anche a passsare da un desktop all'altro (doppio click), spostare applicazioni da un desktop all'altro (3rd button e trascini) e altri shortcut che nn ricordo.... e poi fa figo!

unico appunto:

in questi giorni io NON lo uso + perchè ho scoperto che dava un'errore del tipo "can't get WM_STATE properly" che sarà fissato nella prox versione....

----------

## lavish

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> in questi giorni io NON lo uso + perchè ho scoperto che dava un'errore del tipo "can't get WM_STATE properly" che sarà fissato nella prox versione....

 

Vero! effetti pratici di questo errore pero' non ne ho visti. La cosa brutta e' che se messo nello .xinitrc o in .fluxbox/startup visualizza le finestre... ed e' noioso e FAICOSOOO scrivere ogni volta $ fbpager& e poi trascinarlo con il mouse.... sono l'unico che ha questo problema o capita anche a voi?

----------

## Cerberos86

 *lavish wrote:*   

> e' noioso e FAICOSOOO scrivere ogni volta $ fbpager& e poi trascinarlo con il mouse.... sono l'unico che ha questo problema o capita anche a voi?

 

non ho capito bene cosa intendi... io in .xinitrc ho :

```
fbpager &
```

e in ~/.fluxbox/fbpager

```

fbpager.alpha: 120

fbpager.x: 1019

fbpager.y: 955

fbpager.workspace.width: 64

fbpager.workspace.height: 64

fbpager.workspacesPerRow: 6400

fbpager.followDrag: true

fbpager.followMove: true

fbpager.changeWorkspaceButton: 11

fbpager.raiseWindowButton: 2

fbpager.lowerWindowButton: 3

fbpager.closeWindowButton: 3 3 1

fbpager.exitButton: 1 3 3

fbpager.nextWorkspaceButton: 4

fbpager.prevWorkspaceButton: 5

fbpager.moveInWorkspaceButton: 1

fbpager.dragToWorkspaceButton: 2

fbpager.align: LeftToRight

fbpager.color: white

fbpager.windowColor: white

fbpager.focusedWindowColor: white

fbpager.windowBorderColor: black

fbpager.backgroundColor: darkgray

fbpager.currentBackgroundColor: gray

fbpager.multiClickTime: 250

fbpager.icons: false

fbpager.windowBorderWidth: 1

```

See ya

----------

## lavish

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Vero! effetti pratici di questo errore pero' non ne ho visti. La cosa brutta e' che se messo nello .xinitrc o in .fluxbox/startup visualizza le finestre... ed e' noioso e FATICOSOOO scrivere ogni volta $ fbpager& e poi trascinarlo con il mouse.... sono l'unico che ha questo problema o capita anche a voi?

 

Eh appunto volevo chiedere se ero solo io ad avere questo problema o no. Praticamente quando lo metto nello .xinitrc o in ./fluxbox/startup fbpager "parte", ma non riesce a visualizzare i bordi delle finestre dei vari workspaces. Invece tutto funziona quando lo faccio partire con fluxbox gia' in esecuzione

----------

## Cerberos86

no, a me funziona tutto... nonostante nella prima console mi dia questo errore abbastanza spesso... (tanto non lo vedo!)   :Laughing: 

Spero lo fissino al più presto però....

----------

## wildancer

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Cerberos86 wrote:*   Penso sia proprio questo il tipo di shell che intendeva wildancer...tu hai risolto con atem no? 
> 
> Quello che vedi in alto a sinistra e' root-tail, gli altri sono 3 terminali (aterm) senza bordi e totalmente trasparenti, tutto qua 

 

Gh... Eh si, era quello che intendevo io... ok, vada per i terminali trasparenti! però root-tail non mi piace... basta un alt+F12!

approposito, si può impostare la trasparenza al menù? e visto che ci siamo, chi mi spiega per piacere cos'è e a cosa funziona la slitta? Perché credo di non riuscire bene a capire! le icone si fanno con idesk, rox le barre (O almeno così mi sembra di aver capito..) a che serve una slitta dove posizionare delle altre icone?

@OrDeX: un pager come un altro... a mio parere un po bruttino! (o forse non ho capito come si configura), Cliccando su uno dei desktop nemmeno ti ci porta in automatico...

----------

## lavish

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> chi mi spiega per piacere cos'è e a cosa funziona la slitta? Perché credo di non riuscire bene a capire! le icone si fanno con idesk, rox le barre (O almeno così mi sembra di aver capito..) a che serve una slitta dove posizionare delle altre icone?

 

E' esattamente il contrario di quello che dici... visto che c'e' la slit, perche' andare ad utilizzare altro? semplice, no?  :Wink: 

 *F.A.Q. wrote:*   

>  1. What is the "Slit"?
> 
> The first thing to know about the slit is that it is NOT the fluxbox toolbar. If you see anyone telling anyone else that is, whack them with something painful and point them here. 
> 
> The Slit is a place where dockable applications can 'dock'. We have an entire document DEVOTED to the slit and, check it out Here before asking any questions at all about what the slit is. 

 

----------

## blacksword

la slit viene usata per posizionare oggetti come gkrellm. Ad esempio se lanci il comando gkrellm -n(se nn sbaglio) il prog avviato verrà attaccato alla slit. Per quanto riguarda la shell trasparente prova a installare il pacchetto Eterm(che include vari comandi come Esetroot che serve a mettere lo sfondo) e poi lancia questo comando 

Eterm --trans --geometry 105x18+0+540 --buttonbar 0 --scrollbar 0.

Questo ti imposterà la shell trasparente sullo sfondo utilizzando le misure di grandezza e posizione che vengono passate con l'opzione --geometry. Per le icone ti consiglio idesk che è molto comodo abbinato con idesktool (quest'ultimo è uno script che trovi sulla rete e serve a configurare idesk con una gui), poi ti consiglio fluxspace per gestire i workspace e i comandi da eseguire all'avvio(nell'ultimo caso ti consiglio di usare il .xinitrc), rox come file manager(essenziale e veloce) e se vuoi invaccosire il tutto a discapito delle prestazioni prova le gdesklet che sono molto carine. Poi come lettore mp3 ti consiglio beep-media-player che è meglio di xmms e ti permette di ridurlo a una semplice barretta che puoi posizionare sulla taskbar senza occupare spazio sul desktop. Questo è tutto, se mi viene in mente qualcos'altro ti aggiornerò con un altro post.  :Smile:  Spero di averti aiutato.

----------

## Onip

riesumo il post. volevo provare engage su fluxbox, ma c'è già la toolbar e tutte e due insieme non mi piacciono. ho letto in giro che si può compilare fluxbox dai sorgenti e non avere la toolbar, ma con portage si può fare? Se c'è un altro metodo per "toglierla di mezzo" (che so, tipo killall toolbar) fatemi sapere.

Denghiu

----------

## lavish

 *Onip wrote:*   

> riesumo il post. volevo provare engage su fluxbox, ma c'è già la toolbar e tutte e due insieme non mi piacciono. ho letto in giro che si può compilare fluxbox dai sorgenti e non avere la toolbar, ma con portage si può fare? Se c'è un altro metodo per "toglierla di mezzo" (che so, tipo killall toolbar) fatemi sapere.
> 
> Denghiu

 

Copiati l'ebuild in overlay e modificalo, poi digeriscilo ed emergi  :Very Happy: 

Enjoy  :Wink: 

----------

## wildancer

un po laborioso... Comunque da qualche parte ci sono le configurazioni della barra! appena le trovo ri-posto, se per te non è un problema compilarla e non usarla  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

credo che possa andare anche così. meglio, anzi perchè engage voglio provarla bene prima di tenerla. cmq ho notato che cliccando col dx sulla toolbar si può poi deciderne la lunghezza, potrei provare a impostarla a zero....

----------

## lavish

vabbè se volevi una soluzione semplice bastava dirlo  :Very Happy: 

clicca con il dx sulla barra e de-seleziona  "visible"

 :Razz: 

----------

## Onip

va beh, la soluzione semplice è per le prove, se poi engage mi soddisfa me la tengo e tolgo la toolbar.

----------

## prada

Scusate, ma nessuno finora ha avuto problemi a settare lo sfondo all'avvio? Io ho incontrato questo problema, inserisco nel file .fluxbox/startup la riga fbsetbg <nome_sfondo> ma all'avvio carica il tema Clean e lo sfondo diventa quello grigio tipico del tema. Avevo risolto modificando il file Clean con le impostazioni del tema, però nei vari topic e anche nel man c'è scritto che basta aggiungere quella riga. Ora, sono l'unico a cui non funziona con la sola aggiunta della riga nel in startup?

----------

## lavish

 *prada wrote:*   

> Scusate, ma nessuno finora ha avuto problemi a settare lo sfondo all'avvio? Io ho incontrato questo problema, inserisco nel file .fluxbox/startup la riga fbsetbg <nome_sfondo> ma all'avvio carica il tema Clean e lo sfondo diventa quello grigio tipico del tema. Avevo risolto modificando il file Clean con le impostazioni del tema, però nei vari topic e anche nel man c'è scritto che basta aggiungere quella riga. Ora, sono l'unico a cui non funziona con la sola aggiunta della riga nel in startup?

 

Il tema "Clean" setta lo sfondo in questo modo:

```

rootCommand:                         bsetroot -solid rgb:9A/9A/90

```

Mi pare stano che non venga "sovrascritto" dai settings in ~/.fluxbox/init (infatti qui funziona)

Prova a mettere in quel file:

```

session.screen0.rootCommand: fbsetbg -l

```

E setta poi il bg con:

```

fbsetbg /path/to/your/image.png

```

Questo sistema è molto comodo perchè permette di memorizzare l`ultimo wallpaper selezionato  :Smile: 

Però i buoni temi non dovrebbero cambiare lo sfondo accidenti.... almeno i miei non lo toccano  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

Vabbe', allora mi aggiungo anch'io.....

Il mio problema riguarda le icone del menu di fluxbox..... Appena installato avevo viste le iconcine belle di thunderbird e mozilla, cosi' ho deciso di aggiungerle anche agli altri.

La sintassi della voce di menu di (per esempio) thunderbird e' questa nel file ~/.fluxbox/menu

```

[exec] (thunderbird) {thunderbird}</usr/share/pixmax/thunderbird.png>

```

E mi sono detto "il buon copia incolla mi sara' di aiuto", cosi' ho scritto la stringa per avviare il terminale

```

[exec] (Terminal) {aterm -bg black -fg gray +sb}</home/mouser/.fluxbox/icons/terminal.svg>

```

Ma nel menu viene visualizzata solo un quadratino che altro non e' che la parte centrale della mia icona!!!!

Allora ho dato i seguenti comandi

```

$ file /usr/share/pixmaps/thunderbird.png

PNG image format, size 48x48 at 16 bit color

```

Circa e' questo il risultato, mentre la stessa cosa sulla mia icona mi dava risposte ben diverse

```

$ file /home/mouser/.fluxbox/icons/terminal.svg

SVG image format, size 72x72 at 16 bit color

```

E quindi ho convertito:

```

$ mogrify -resize 48x48! /home/mouser/.fluxbox/icons/terminal.svg

$ convert /home/mouser/.fluxbox/icons/terminal.svg /home/mouser/.fluxbox/icons/terminal.png

```

e quindi

```

$ file /home/mouser/.fluxbox/icons/terminal.png

PNG image format, size 48x48 at 16 bit color

```

E, successivamente, ho cambiato la voce di menu in questo modo

```

[exec] (Terminal) {aterm -bg black -fg gray +sb}</home/mouser/.fluxbox/icons/terminal.png>

```

Ma, con immenso stupore, il risultato visibile sul menu' e' assoltuamente lo stesso!

Premetto che, oltre ad aver fatto piu' volte ricarcare il file di configurazione, ho anche provato un reboot.

Qualcuno sa aiutarmi????

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Simbul

A me risultava che l'unico formato supportato per le icone fosse .xpm... Non so se con qualche nuova release hanno tolto questa limitazione.

----------

## mouser

Mah, io le icone di mozilla (/usr/share/pixmaps/mozilla.png), thunderbird (/usr/share/pixmaps/thunderbird.png) e gaim (/usr/share/pixmaps/gaim.png) le vedo benissimo.

Pero', tutte e tre, me le sono trovate gia' settate quando ho lanciato fluxbox per la prima volta.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## prada

@lavish: go risolto facendo come dicevi tu. Prima avevo messo il comando per lo sfondo nel file startup e avevo la riga che mi ha suggerito di modificare senza fbsetbg -l. Adesso funziona bene. Secondo me prima impostava lo sfondo con il comando che avevo messo in startup poi caricando il tema lo sovrascriveva con bsetroot.

thx  :Wink: 

----------

## tocas

Sto seguendo i vostri preziosi consigli per la personalizzazione della mia Gentoo/Fluxbox, adesso sono alle prese con il problema del taglia/incolla tra le varie applicazioni.

E' possibile fare un cut&past da Firefox ad un'altra applicazione lanciata da un terminale, ad esempio nell'editor Nano ?

---

----------

## lavish

 *tocas wrote:*   

> Sto seguendo i vostri preziosi consigli per la personalizzazione della mia Gentoo/Fluxbox, adesso sono alle prese con il problema del taglia/incolla tra le varie applicazioni.
> 
> E' possibile fare un cut&past da Firefox ad un'altra applicazione lanciata da un terminale, ad esempio nell'editor Nano ?
> 
> ---

 

Sì, il wm non c`entra nulla

----------

## tocas

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *tocas wrote:*   Sto seguendo i vostri preziosi consigli per la personalizzazione della mia Gentoo/Fluxbox, adesso sono alle prese con il problema del taglia/incolla tra le varie applicazioni.
> 
> E' possibile fare un cut&past da Firefox ad un'altra applicazione lanciata da un terminale, ad esempio nell'editor Nano ?
> 
> --- 
> ...

 

.... giusto, ma io tengo conto delle applicazioni (minime) consigliate in questo thread, con aterm + nano non è possibile incollare il testo.

Sul desktop  uso Kde ed ho l'abitudine di lanciare nano da konsole e incollare  da altre applicazioni.

---

----------

## lavish

 *tocas wrote:*   

> .... giusto, ma io tengo conto delle applicazioni (minime) consigliate in questo thread, con aterm + nano non è possibile incollare il testo.
> 
> Sul desktop  uso Kde ed ho l'abitudine di lanciare nano da konsole e incollare  da altre applicazioni.
> 
> 

 

E' possibilissimo incollare e copiare  :Wink:  Evidenzia una frase per copiare e il tasto centrale del mouse per incollare

----------

## Disabled

E' da un po' (nn chiedetemi quanto, ma almeno 2/3 mesi) che fb nn mi visualizza più la taskbar... Cioè, all'avvio la vedo per 1 secondo poi tipo crasha, qualcuno mi sa aiutare?

Grazie mille  :Smile: 

----------

## tocas

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' possibilissimo incollare e copiare  Evidenzia una frase per copiare e il tasto centrale del mouse per incollare

 

..grazie  :Very Happy: 

--

----------

## lavish

 *Disabled wrote:*   

> E' da un po' (nn chiedetemi quanto, ma almeno 2/3 mesi) che fb nn mi visualizza più la taskbar... Cioè, all'avvio la vedo per 1 secondo poi tipo crasha, qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
> 
> Grazie mille 

 

Attiva il debug e postaci il file con l'output

Per attivarlo basta decommentare la riga 

```

exec /usr/bin/fluxbox -log ~/.fluxbox/log

```

 in  ~/.fluxbox/startup

----------

## Disabled

Penso di avere risolto... Mi sa che era l'opzione Auto-Hide... ora che lo ho disattivata va tutto bene  :Razz: 

----------

